# HDMI vs. Component, RG6, and RCA connections?



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How many of you can tell a difference in picture quality between HDMI and the rest of the various cables? Also, if HDMI is superior, why wouldn't there be an option to run it from our dish to the multiswitch, and then to satellite receiver?


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Unless you are doing a side by side comparison, you really can't see the difference between HDMI and analog component video. I have one HR21 hooked up with HDMI and the other with component, and both look great.

One big issue with HDMI is that you can't run it long distances. To run it over 10'-15' feet becomes very expensive, requiring either heavily sheilded cables, or converting it to fiber and back.

You are talking about two different signal types when you compare the digital video/audio on an HDMI cable to the signals connecting your dish, multi-switch and receivers.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

deweybroncos said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> How many of you can tell a difference in picture quality between HDMI and the rest of the various cables? Also, if HDMI is superior, why wouldn't there be an option to run it from our dish to the multiswitch, and then to satellite receiver?


Short answer: HDMI is for digital video, not RF. Without going into detail, Component video is analog, as are S-Video and composite video. Component video PQ is pretty much the same as HDMI.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The signal between the dish and the receiver is totally different from the HDMI signal from the receiver to your tuner - TOTALLY INCOMPATIBLE!


----------

